# Help me find this bit!



## kcinnick (Jun 1, 2009)

I am looking for a 1/4" cutting diameter top bearing pattern/Template bit.

The thickest material I am cutting is 9mm Marine Plywood, if I could do two sheets at once that would be great also but not necassary. I want a narrow bit to get as many copies as possible out of a sheet of wood, and Marine ply is expensive!!!

I want a quality bit, I don't want to worry about the quality of the tool causing any issues, problem is I have not found one for sale yet. If I can't find a 1/4" cut I will go with 1/2", those seem readily available. 

I have not picked up my router yet, I was thinking about the Sears kits for around $100, or consider just getting the plunge router without extra bases from Bosch.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nick,
If I found one, I would not buy it. To get a 1/4"OD bearing, if you could find a 1/4OD by 1/8"ID (1/16" bearing wall thickness), you'd still only have an 1/8" shank under the bearing spinning a ~1" long 1/4" diameter cutter beneath it. 

If you go with a 1/4" shank 1/2" cutter, you can use a 1/2"ODx1/4"ID bearing on the shank with a bearing retainer. This has worked well for me.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not sure you'll find one. The bearing is likely to need IIRC 3/16" to mount on, leaving only 1/32" each side for the race, if you see what I mean. 
Fundamentally, any 1/4" bearing is likely to have a central mounting hole that would be too small to safely mount it on a cutter going at the sort of speeds used in a router, so I don't think anyone would do a bearing guided bit this small.

HTH

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks like we were typing at the same time Jim !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## kcinnick (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like you (Both of you) are right. I guess I will go with a 1/4" cutting diameter.

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I have a 1/4" shank trim bit with a 1/4" wide cutter and a 1/4" OD bearing on it, it's one of the best ones I have, great to get in the tight pocket cuts, I found it at all places, HD for 15.oo bucks..

http://www.holbren.com/flush-trim-spiral/
======


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great Minds Think Alike!! 



istracpsboss said:


> looks like we were typing at the same time jim !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a 1/4" shank trim bit with a 1/4" wide cutter and a 1/4" OD bearing on it, it's one of the best ones I have, great to get in the tight pocket cuts, I found it at all places, HD for 15.oo bucks..
> 
> ...


We stand corrected ! I wouldn't have thought it feasible but Whiteside can't be wrong.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> We stand corrected ! I wouldn't have thought it feasible but Whiteside can't be wrong.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Peter, I think maybe you are both right. OP was asking for a "top bearing", which I interpret as shank mounted. MLCS also has tip mounted spiral flush cuts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I didn't know MLCS had a true 1/4" one how about a link to that one I'm always looking for deals on bits. 

=======



jschaben said:


> Peter, I think maybe you are both right. OP was asking for a "top bearing", which I interpret as shank mounted. MLCS also has tip mounted spiral flush cuts.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> I didn't know MLCS had a true 1/4" one how about a link to that one I'm always looking for deals on bits.
> 
> =======


Hi Bob - Third one down on the spiral bits page:
MLCS solid carbide router bits
Dunno how much of deal it is. MLCS is only 60 cents cheaper on 1/4" spirals than Holbren on Whitesides. Spirals are tuff:blink: I've never even seen a spiral at my local HD. Shoot, I've never seen a router bit there for less than about $25 either.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Thanks  Don't know how I miss that one, at one time HD had some Holbren bits in the yellow plastic boxes at great prices,like a standard 1/4" bit for 8.00 bucks but now they have the high end/price Freud bits ..

========




jschaben said:


> Hi Bob - Third one down on the spiral bits page:
> MLCS solid carbide router bits
> Dunno how much of deal it is. MLCS is only 60 cents cheaper on 1/4" spirals than Holbren on Whitesides. Spirals are tuff:blink: I've never even seen a spiral at my local HD. Shoot, I've never seen a router bit there for less than about $25 either.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi Bob - Third one down on the spiral bits page:
> MLCS solid carbide router bits
> Dunno how much of deal it is. MLCS is only 60 cents cheaper on 1/4" spirals than Holbren on Whitesides. Spirals are tuff:blink: I've never even seen a spiral at my local HD. Shoot, I've never seen a router bit there for less than about $25 either.


That's my problem buying bits locally, John. I have the BBS's where a $5 PC bit sells for $25 and my cabinetmaker's supply store which specializes in wood but also has a nice assortment of CMT bits. The down side is they're only open 8-4:30 M-F. You pay a premium for their wide variety of low turnover bits, but it's still a better "value" than a $25 PC! 

Any questions why I've got a 30-pc bit set set aside as my "emergency stockpile"? Peachtree had a clearance on the carbide sets for $60; three bits and it's paid for.

Hmm.. I think it's about time to start building a shopping list. <g>


----------

